# Cedar Lamp



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

This isn't quite finished yet but I couldn't wait to show it off. A lamp from red aromatic cedar. This is a four piece assembly that I just found out it will require a fifth piece- a wide base so it won't fall over.:lol:



















The center portion is actually inside out turning with a center cedar shaft for the wiring:










This photo doesn't really do it justice but the space between the center shaft and the hollow of the inside out is LED lit up just to sex it up a bit. Now to turn a base and finish 'er up:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Mark. Yep I think a wide base will be in order. Please post when you have it finished. What finish are you going to use on it. Well done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neat project Mark, I like it.


----------



## Slapshot (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice, can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

She's pretty much done. Got the base turned and installed. This thing sorta got out of control. It is HUGE, over 4 feet tall. Finished in Minwax wipe on poly. I really like this one. As you can see the coloring and grain in this wood is absolutely spectacular. The ideas just keep on coming and coming..........


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That turned out beautiful Mark. How does the smaller base stand? Is it pretty stable. Gotta love turning cedar.


----------

